

Anita Sarkeesian Cancels Speech After School Shooting Threat at Utah State - AlexeyBrin
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2014/10/14/anita-sarkeesian-cancels-speech-after-school-shooting-threat-at-utah-state/

======
DanBC
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8458865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8458865)

------
jpmcglone
I'm speechless.

